# T-Shirt with Seam Needed



## ClassicThreds (Sep 16, 2008)

Im looking for blank longsleeve t-shirt with a seam that runs through the middle, Southern T-shirt company carries them but wont tell me where they get them?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...80374221.22494.129181417099334&type=1&theater


----------



## Narf (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm not aware of any off-the-shelf shirt that is constructed like that, so I'm leaning towards it's a custom cut-and-sew.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Did you look up the RN# on the tag? https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnquery$.startup


----------



## ClassicThreds (Sep 16, 2008)

splathead said:


> Did you look up the RN# on the tag? https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnquery$.startup


SplatHead- Your link worked! Awesome- found the supplier, THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## DirtMillz (Jul 24, 2011)

definitely sounds like a custom cut and sew...


----------

